# New original piece of mine, "Apart Once More".



## LazyBucks (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey there gang.

I have made a new piece which will be featured next month in a animation.
I'd love for you all to have a listen and leave comments and let me know what you think. Any constructive criticism is greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice gentle piece, would be better with 2nd theme. 

I'm not a big fan of synth sounds, which there were prominent in places but that's all part of the process, I guess.


----------

